# First Bow Kill



## bish (Jul 13, 2007)

I got my first deer with a bow. A nice 8 pt. Strange the way it happens. I was in an real old apple orchard. He was with another smaller buck. The buck presented me one opportunity at about 20 yards. He had stopped directly in front of me but behind a big branch for about 45 seconds. I

t was getting dark so I blew a soft grunt call. He didn't seem to care and after about 10 seconds he starts walking away from me. He was more than quartering away and I didn't really want try to voice stop him with a noise. I was trying to hit him about half-way up and a little more than half-way back.

I didn't have much time... enough to pull pack... settle the pin and let go. I didn't realize at the time but I didn't use my peepsight because it was getting dark. ( I use a No- Peep because of my ageing vision)

Anyway, i heard the thooomp sound when I hit it and watched it run and continued to listen. After it was out of sight, I heard the first of 2 crashes about 10 seconds apart.

I immediately got down to see if I could see the arrow. I couldn't find it, so I started to follow the best I could, the kicked up dirt tracks, looking for blood. I never found blood but felt I was in the area of the noise I had heard and with the flashlight looked around and found the buck. The arrow was about 3/4 the way back and just the fletching showing. It entered the body just in front of the left hip about 8 inches past the half-way point at quite an angle.

When I gutted the buck I could see one lung was cut and the other lookd fine. I not sure what other organ I hit. This deer only went about 60 yards. The guts were all blown up (swollen). Lots of blood in the cavity. There was no blood on the ground, just some bleeding from the mouth.

What other organ do you think? Do you think the liver?

Rob


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

First off, congrats on your first deer with bow! I'm hoping to acomplish that myself this year. Any pics?
Second, I wouldnt have taken such a severe quartering shot like you did.:wink:


----------



## bish (Jul 13, 2007)

huntingdude16... I guess you had to have been there. The shot was good, just a bit further back then I had planned and he did die quickly. Next time I'll try to take my time.

It appears that the arrow did go through to the other rib cage so I must have taken out both lungs as well as another organ, most probably the liver.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I would of taken the shot and would of tried to hit it right where you did the liver shot into the lung/lungs is deadly.

Congrats :beer:

nothing is more exciting than deer hunting with a bow.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Congrats on the deer, any pics yet?


----------



## bish (Jul 13, 2007)

Here's the buck I got yesterday with bow. Hope the pic isn't too dark.[/img][/img]


----------



## bish (Jul 13, 2007)

It's actually a 8 PT w/ a broken brow tine so a 7 PT.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Neither of you two could smile??!!


----------

